# Swollen bump on tail!!! Advice needed...



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Today I was over Ash's parents house and Seiah and their poodle Bubbles were playing. Bubbles was chasing Seiah and I noticed his tail was a little crooked. Seiah did slip when they were running in circles, and Bubbles was jumping all over Seiah and vice versa. So I don't really know how it got there. But theres about half an inch of his tail, around the middle section, that is swollen like a bump that goes all the way around. I can't get to the vet til Monday, does anyone know what this could be. Oh I hope he didn't break it or anything  . I swear I'm about to go nuts with worry.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Does he still hold the tail like he normally does? Are you able to mess with the tail without him yelping? Does it still wag? If you can answer yes to all those, his tail is probably fine. I would still call the vet on Monday just to be safe. I'm sure he is fine, though! GOOD LUCK and let us know how he is, OK?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You're already getting good advice here so all I'll add is... try not to worry too much. I'm sure your little guy will be just fine and make a complete recovery, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> You're already getting good advice here so all I'll add is... try not to worry too much. I'm sure your little guy will be just fine and make a complete recovery, whatever it turns out to be.


i second that


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ouch! sounds like a disc herniation, but if it isn't painful like someone mentioned, don't worry not an emergency, see the vet tommorow. Is your chi licking it or biting at it? Holding it differently? These things would trigger me to see a vet sooner if your dog is in pain.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

good luck and God bless


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanx you all for the advice. I know I shouldn't worry but it's just really hard. But as far as his symptoms, he wags it and it doesn't hurt him when I touch it. The only thing wrong is the bump and now his tail sits over to the right a little bit. But I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow to see if it is anything. I'll keep you posted and tell you guys what the vet said.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how's seiah?? let's have an update please


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope seiah's tail is ok :wink: :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I talked to Regina and the tail is okay, but there's a little bump on Seiah's side that she's been running around from vet to vet for looking for an answer. I told her to bring her into our hospital today to have it looked at. Hopefully there wil be an answer.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

keep us posted!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay I just went to the vet today, and she said it looked like a scab. We told her what happened that day, and she said it was probably Bubbles biting her tail. We also went to get the bump on his right shoulder checked out and nothing could be determined. So we set an appt. for him in two weeks to get it removed when he gets neutered. So I'll update you guys on that.


***BTW thanks Nate and we are going to actually try to reschedule for the procedure to happen next tuesday instead of the week after. Hopefully you'll be there so Ash and I don't totally freak out. Okay more me, I already cried waterfalls today. I don't think I could put myself through that long of a wait.***


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Your baby will be just fine =) Ritz' was neutered at 5 months also, and Dr. Small has neutered much smaller things... (baby rabbit, rats, guineapigs..) so don't worry, she's good!


----------

